# Puppy Suddenly Starting crying/barking at night time!!



## blackylad

HI all
My border terrier pup jasper has been with us for 2 months now, he has always been fine sleeping in his cage at night until 3 nights ago. We have his cage in the conservatory just off our living room and as I say he has always slept in there fine until now. 
He was toilet trained really quickly after we got him home and is now at a point where he never goes in the house (he is almost 4 months old now by the way). If at any time we need to leave him in the house alone we put him in the kitchen behind a childs safety gate, he (mostly) setlles here o.k but at times can get a bit noisy, we were planning on stopping use of the cage to let him sleep in the kitchen (there is nothing in there for him to chew or anything so its fine) but now I am worried now that this will make things worse.
Any help would be appreciated (we need sleep!!)


----------



## blackylad

Also he is walked 3 times a day (one a good long way) probably further then he should be to be honest and is always really tired until put in his cage when we go to bed and he springs into action!!
we have been ignoring him until now but it takes hours for him to setlle down


----------



## Sled dog hotel

blackylad said:


> HI all
> My border terrier pup jasper has been with us for 2 months now, he has always been fine sleeping in his cage at night until 3 nights ago. We have his cage in the conservatory just off our living room and as I say he has always slept in there fine until now.
> He was toilet trained really quickly after we got him home and is now at a point where he never goes in the house (he is almost 4 months old now by the way). If at any time we need to leave him in the house alone we put him in the kitchen behind a childs safety gate, he (mostly) setlles here o.k but at times can get a bit noisy, we were planning on stopping use of the cage to let him sleep in the kitchen (there is nothing in there for him to chew or anything so its fine) but now I am worried now that this will make things worse.
> Any help would be appreciated (we need sleep!!)


If he is in the conservatory it could be some form of wild life in the garden thats set him off. Mine are wide awake and at the back door when foxes occasionally pass through. I should imagine as a terrier breed he would instantly be onto something out there and moving so that may be a possible explanation.

They can also go through fear periods too, where are really stable outgoing pup can suddenly react to sights sounds and situations again with fear. If he is going through this period, then things may spook him easier. Have you had any storms or high winds that co-incided with this behaviour? things like that can do it and spook them.

It might be an idea if something has spooked him whilst in the conservatory to put him in the kitchen. Try putting a radio on a talking station, sound of voices can help. Also try putting an old t-shirt or jumper you have worn in his bed, your smell can re-assure them. Even a large soft toy to mimic a litter mate to cuddle up to has helped some dogs. If you usually leave him in darkness sometimes a low night light can help settle them. All tried and trusted things that can help some dogs settle at night and when left so worth a go perhaps?


----------



## Jugsmalone

I agree with Sled dog hotel. Sounds like something has spook him outside, such as wildlife in the garden or nearby.


----------



## grandad

A couple of observations. 

1, to much walking for a pup 
2, try mental stimulation and play in the house. Mental stimulation will knacker him out more than exercise at this stage. 
3, why crate train him and then change? Mine was crate trained is 4 years old and will happily go to his crate when ever he wants to with out being asked. It's his "den" 
4, Something may have spooked him. A cat or anything in the night. I prefer my dog to be in the dark without access to outside light during the night (especially in summer) Helps get the full rest.


----------



## blackylad

Thanks so much for replies
I'm not sure if he has been spooked , he seems to go crackers as soon as soon as the cage door closes before we even leave him!!
It was never really my intention to crate train him , it was more just somewhere safe for him to sleep/go when left as a youngster and thought the kitchen would be more comfortable then a cage.
The funny thing is we have had nothing but storms the last 3 weeks and he's been fine now its all settled he is crying all night!!
He is knackered at bed time that definately isn't the problem! i'll try his cage in the kitchen tonight with my old t shirt in and a low light on and report back tomorrow a.m.
Fingers crossed


----------



## grandad

blackylad said:


> Thanks so much for replies
> I'm not sure if he has been spooked , he seems to go crackers as soon as soon as the cage door closes before we even leave him!!
> It was never really my intention to crate train him , it was more just somewhere safe for him to sleep/go when left as a youngster and thought the kitchen would be more comfortable then a cage.
> The funny thing is we have had nothing but storms the last 3 weeks and he's been fine now its all settled he is crying all night!!
> He is knackered at bed time that definately isn't the problem! i'll try his cage in the kitchen tonight with my old t shirt in and a low light on and report back tomorrow a.m.
> Fingers crossed


If he's got enough room to stretch out in the crate, he'll be comfortable enough.


----------



## newfiesmum

Just a thought, but conservatories can be very noisy places when it rains, or there is a lot of wind, or even if birds land on the roof. You may not notice if you are asleep upstairs. My other thought is that if it has been cold and you have the heating on, he may be too hot. These are just ideas based on my own experience, but I definitely think that moving the crate would be a good thing to try.


----------



## blackylad

me again guys, the saga continues!!
Following your advice, a small light on old t shirt in cage etc we had a few quiet nights but following this it was back to square one.
So we moved the cage into the kitchen which prooved successful except the fact that we were getting 10 - 20 mins of barking at every small noise (especially someone using the toilet). Jasper has been sleeping through until at least I am up for work at 6. A couple of incidents but if ignored any barking seems to stop quite promptly...... 
until last night when we were treated to 3 full hours of barking and crying!!! 1am until 4, understanding the worst thing to do is to come down to him I just couldn't stand any more, I let him out to wee and poo (cage was dry). I returned him to the kitchen, but not the cage and he was quiet right through until I have got up with my son at 8:15 (knackered by the way) Jasper has been out for a wee and got back into his bed in the kitchen.
There is no damage he can cause in there, at this point I would accept an accident on easy to clean laminate and it is perfectly safe in there so I am considering putting him to bed in there tonight without using his cage.
Any thoughts guys????
many thanks


----------



## Barkie

It might be ok for your pup. 

I got an adult size crate for the diner-kitchen and a large puppy pen for inside or outside. My 4 month old moves from one place to another to curl up or stretch out to snooze during the day and became reluctant to go to bed in her crate the last two nights. I was thinking she hasn't now got room to change sleeping places so yesterday we brought the puppy pen in from outside put in her bed and crash mat, a stuffed hoof and a rawhide chew. We had a nice happy puppy and she kept up the good work with the house-training too. She has even asked for her breakfast for a change.


----------



## Sled dog hotel

blackylad said:


> me again guys, the saga continues!!
> Following your advice, a small light on old t shirt in cage etc we had a few quiet nights but following this it was back to square one.
> So we moved the cage into the kitchen which prooved successful except the fact that we were getting 10 - 20 mins of barking at every small noise (especially someone using the toilet). Jasper has been sleeping through until at least I am up for work at 6. A couple of incidents but if ignored any barking seems to stop quite promptly......
> until last night when we were treated to 3 full hours of barking and crying!!! 1am until 4, understanding the worst thing to do is to come down to him I just couldn't stand any more, I let him out to wee and poo (cage was dry). I returned him to the kitchen, but not the cage and he was quiet right through until I have got up with my son at 8:15 (knackered by the way) Jasper has been out for a wee and got back into his bed in the kitchen.
> There is no damage he can cause in there, at this point I would accept an accident on easy to clean laminate and it is perfectly safe in there so I am considering putting him to bed in there tonight without using his cage.
> Any thoughts guys????
> many thanks


If there is nothing for him to damage, or for him to chew or ingest that is going to hurt him ie its safe, if he should pee its easy clean, then tbh I cant see the problem, you could just leave the crate door open and the bed and the t-shirt in there. Did you try a large soft toy? that sometimes helps. You may find that he will settle in the crate with the door open, but not closed as long as he has the option to come out if he wants. (this is assuming you close it at the moment now of course). Sometimes dogs like it is you put a throw or blaket over the top and sides making it like a secure den, another thing maybe to try if you havent already. If you have been leaving the door of the crate open anyway then just leave his bed outside.

Dont know if I mentioned it before but DAP Dog appeasing pheromones can help, they are called adaptil now, It works like a plug in air freshener but emits artificial version of the calming and soothing dog pheromones, does help settle and caml a lot of dogs, I still use them for fireworks and times of stress, and there has been some successes with crying unsettled dogs.
You can get them at vets and pets at homes too I think, I found cheapest place is on line I get mine from Online Vet | Get Cheap Pet Medicine and Treatments Online From Vet-Medic - Vet-Medic if you want to have a look, may even get them cheaper on other sites. Post is free unless you want 1st class and you just pay the extra.


----------



## blackylad

thanks ever so much for the replies
Think I am defo gonna go for it without the cage at all tonight,if we have his bed in the cage then i am sure he would just sleep on the floor and not go near it, he is quite happy left in the kitchen so I will see how it goes tonight if it is bad again I will definately look in to a spray, its a shame because every single other aspect is going so well (toilet training , clicker training etc) i=he has even stopped nibbling the kids!!! this is most important to get sorted though . Its so frustrsting having 2 babies sleeping and being kept up all night by the wee dog !!!!!!
Fingers crossed for tonight


----------



## blackylad

also its more of a worry when he is in his cage then what damage can happen in the kitchen, last night he moved his cage from one side to the other by crashing in to it over and over!!!


----------



## Barkie

Just crossed the fingers for you. I'll take it as read that you already checked that if he somehow manages to open a cupboard door there's nothing he can get out like a plastic jug or anything nasty that he could have an exploratory nibble on


----------



## blackylad

Yeah already baby proofed


----------



## blackylad

Well...
Last night no cage and we had to wake him for a wee at 8 a.m dry clean kitchen too !!!


----------



## Barkie

Fantastic, thanks for the update. I hope that's you all sorted. I'm afraid we are still having an issue so I'll start a new thread.


----------



## BarbaraD

Being alone can be really hard for puppies. From birth until leaving the litter, the pups have had the company of their mother and siblings, so things can be really bewildering for a puppy when they move to their new home.


----------



## JoanneF

BarbaraD said:


> Being alone can be really hard for puppies. From birth until leaving the litter, the pups have had the company of their mother and siblings, so things can be really bewildering for a puppy when they move to their new home.


The dog will be about 7 by now so I imagine the issue is resolved!


----------

